# Problème téléchargement de la photothèque iCloud



## elwcr (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour.
Après de nombreuses recherches sans avoir de réponse, je tente ma chance pour essayer de résoudre mon problème. 
J'ai un iPhone 6 lié avec mon Mac sur la photothèque iCloud. Premièrement, j'avais coché, au départ, l'option "optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone" mais voulant désormais supprimer la photothèque iCloud, j'ai coché "télécharger et garder les originaux". Cela fait environ 1 mois et j'attend toujours que mes photos se téléchargent pour ensuite pouvoir supprimer cette photothèque. Mais, dans memories, il y apparait toujours le message "téléchargement de 425 contenus originaux". 
Auriez vous une solution au bloquage du chargement? Car je veux vraiment me séparer d'iCloud mais garder ces photos.

Merci d'avance


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Depuis un mac ou un PC tu peux aller sur iCloud.com puis dans "photos" tu récupères tes photos.
C'est ce que tu cherches à faire ?


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Non, il veut récupérer les photos « hd » ( donc non optimisées en poids)
@elwcr, il faut être patient, opération dépendant directement de ton débit internet!


----------



## elwcr (30 Décembre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non, il veut récupérer les photos « hd » ( donc non optimisées en poids)
> @elwcr, il faut être patient, opération dépendant directement de ton débit internet!



D'accord je vais essayer merci quand même !


----------

